# A pic of my oscar!



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

here is her pic


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thats a nice lookin albino oscar u got there.









i am currently trying to get a breeding pair of albino oscars









i big is she?!

I LOVE OSCARS


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm trying to breed her with a large male? that I have in the other side of the divided 75gal but they try to kill each other so I keep them seperated!

she lays eggs every couple weeks but not in the 75 with him yet!

I gave up trying to breed them and just enjoy them seperated!

Thanks


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

She is about 10-11 inches TL give or take some I'm not a big fan of getting her in a net to measure because she makes one hell of a mess everywhere with water!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i can only imagine how much she thrashes

i use to have 2 oscars about 8-9 inches and they would freak out anytime i got close to them with a net!!


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

sweet lookin fish ive always wanted an oscar they look so cool


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice fish









as far as I know people who want to breed oscars buy 6 and wait untill 2 pair up, then they try to breed them and lose the other 4


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I hope you enter that oscar for next months non-piranha pic of the month


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Innes said:


> as far as I know people who want to breed oscars buy 6 and wait untill 2 pair up, then they try to breed them and lose the other 4


 that is what i am trying to do.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i have a question Fishman:

your oscar lays eggs even though there is not a male in with her?

also, do u perhaps have any pics of her from a side view?


----------

